# Elizabeth Warren Can't Run For President



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2019)

Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.

It seem hard to fathom that Americans would vote somebody into the presidency, who clearly used lying as a way to propel herself foward in education and employment.  What would it feel like to Americans, to see this proven liar meeting with heads of state of countries from all over the world ?  I cringe at the mere thought of it.  It would be telling the world that we Americans ourselves are OK with lying, since we put a liar up front to represent us.

Warren claims that she did not gain any financial or professional benefit from formally classifying herself as a racial minority in the 1980's and 1990's, but powerful circumstantial evidence and common sense suggest that's not true.  Documents chronicle how she flipped from categorizing herself as a white person to a Native American just months before she was hired into the Ivy League for the first time, during a period in which elite institutions were under heavy fire for non-diverse faculties.

She proceeded to continue to check the 'Native American' box in a key professional directory, widely known to be consulted by hiring deans, for roughly a decade -- abruptly ceasing this self-classification upon being granted a tenured position at Harvard, the peak of her trajectory.  I suppose Warren could concoct any number of reasons why she began listing herself as a Native American when she did.  It's a lot harder to explain the highly suspicious timing of her reversion back to being a white person.

So, will Pocahontas' fake Indian fiasco stop her from being selected to run for president ?  If it doesn't, one word comes to mind to describe the Democrats' general election chances >> Doomed.

Two Simple Questions Elizabeth Warren Cannot, or Will Not, Answer About Her 'Native American' Fiasco


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2019)

Will Democrats go with this >>


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 22, 2019)

Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?

When was the last time we had a president that told no lies?   Certainly not the current president.   Not sure about Obama (someone else help me out and save me a search), but Clinton and both George H. Bush and George W. Bush would all be disqualified.    Reagan?  Yeah, he is gone too.    Carter may be the last honest president, but that is based more on what I know about him after leaving office.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?


Yes.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 22, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> ...



In that case, what is that orange pig still doing in our White house?


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 22, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> 
> When was the last time we had a president that told no lies?   Certainly not the current president.   Not sure about Obama (someone else help me out and save me a search), but Clinton and both George H. Bush and George W. Bush would all be disqualified.    Reagan?  Yeah, he is gone too.    Carter may be the last honest president, but that is based more on what I know about him after leaving office.




Said Born in Kenya in his books and said same when running for Senate from Illinois.   Those are huge massive Fraudulent lies to gain DEM favor.  A lot of key records (rumored to contain similar lies) still hidden.  Like all DEMs,  anything goes to gain power...money.
Trump jokes or exagerrates but hardly consider that to be lying.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 22, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> ...



Then you need to be working to remove the current occupant of the White House.   Warren told one, that I know of, and has since apologized.   The list of Trump's lies is long indeed.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 22, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> ...



You have GOT to be kidding.


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 22, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...






WinterBorn said:


> The list of Trump's lies is long indeed.



Not a list Scarboro & Scarboro claim are lies but real policy that affects Americans influenced by a lie.  "I'm going to fix the debt?"  OK maybe that.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 22, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> 
> It seem hard to fathom that Americans would vote somebody into the presidency, who clearly used lying as a way to propel herself foward in education and employment.  What would it feel like to Americans, to see this proven liar meeting with heads of state of countries from all over the world ?  I cringe at the mere thought of it.  It would be telling the world that we Americans ourselves are OK with lying, since we put a liar up front to represent us.
> 
> ...


^ idiot


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 22, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> 
> It seem hard to fathom that Americans would vote somebody into the presidency, who clearly used lying as a way to propel herself foward in education and employment.  What would it feel like to Americans, to see this proven liar meeting with heads of state of countries from all over the world ?  I cringe at the mere thought of it.  It would be telling the world that we Americans ourselves are OK with lying, since we put a liar up front to represent us.
> 
> ...



Do you not understand that none of that matters? She lied. So what? They all lied to get where they are, and they’ll will keep on lying.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> In that case, what is that orange pig still doing in our White house?


If you have some evidence of him having lied about something, let's hear it.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 22, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> ...


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Do you not understand that none of that matters? She lied. So what? They all lied to get where they are, and they’ll will keep on lying.


"All" ?  I think if one were to go back in time, through all the presidents and presidential candidates, winners and losers, they might find it not so easy to come with some real lies, from ALL of them, and on the scale of Elizabeth Warren's fiasco.

Her scenario just seems so rotten that it doesn't look possible for her to win the presidency.  People just aren't going to be comfortable with her. Every time they see her, they'll be thinking about what she did to get ahead, and the honest people who didn't lie about their ancestry, and got left behind.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> ^ idiot


Injured typing hand, or just too  to come up with something to say.  

I'll go with the latter.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 22, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...



Oh, so in order for Trumps lies to count, they have to have been real policy that effects Americans?     I wasn't effected by Warren's Native American lie.

The Washington Post has claimed to have documented 10,000 lies told by Trump.    I saw another source say that list inflated by about 25%.   But 7.500 lies still seems excessive to me.

Just yesterday he said "Yesterday we had the strongest dollar in the history of this nation".   It was not even close.

He said, "US Farmers are receiving $16 billion out of the tariffs we've gotten from China".    China doesn't pay the tariffs and tariffs don't fund farm aid.

There are quite a few more.   "The United Kingdom is our largest trading partner", ect ect.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 22, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Then you need to be working to remove the current occupant of the White House.   Warren told one, that I know of, and has since apologized.   The list of Trump's lies is long indeed.


Name one, that is something more than just Democrat spin job.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 22, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Then you need to be working to remove the current occupant of the White House.   Warren told one, that I know of, and has since apologized.   The list of Trump's lies is long indeed.
> ...



In the post above yours I named 3.   All of which were, if I'm not mistaken, said during this summer.    None are spin.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> ...



Aren’t you supporting Trump?


----------



## Old Yeller (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




The WASH compost?  Good God ya'all.  How does it affect anyone Trump exxagerrates the dollar value?  China pays tarrifs, Trump pays farmers. China raises prices....they lose the busines.  So on and so on.  He could still win this thing if DEM and MSM stopped working against him.  


UK may be largest trading partner in Europe or something? Out of context.  It's what they do 24-7.  I am sure there are legit lies,  but don't hurt me like ACA lies.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 23, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Old Yeller said:
> ...



No, whoever is importing the goods pays the tariffs, not the nation of origin.

And claiming the money was paid out of the tariffs was a lie.  

People speculate on different currencies.    How does it effect anyone that Warren claimed to be Native American?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, so in order for Trumps lies to count, they have to have been real policy that effects Americans?     I wasn't effected by Warren's Native American lie.
> 
> The Washington Post has claimed to have documented 10,000 lies told by Trump.    I saw another source say that list inflated by about 25%.   But 7.500 lies still seems excessive to me.
> 
> ...


The Washington Post is a laughingstock, exceeded in print media only by the New York Times, and the Southern Poverty Laughingstock Center.

The statement about the dollar could be meant in several different ways.  Depending on the interpreation, the veracity of the statement could vary.

Regarding the farmers, Trump meant the farmers were getting $16 Billion as a result of the tariff situation. True.

Lastly >>  ..........


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, so in order for Trumps lies to count, they have to have been real policy that effects Americans?     I wasn't effected by Warren's Native American lie.
> ...



Talk about spin.  Jeez.

No, the dollar statement could not be meant in several different ways.   When you say the dollar is the strongest its been in the history of the country, that has a very basic meaning.  It wasn't.

I guess the tariff thing could have been ignorance as to how the system works more than a lie.  Not sure that is better for Trump.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> No, whoever is importing the goods pays the tariffs, not the nation of origin.
> 
> And claiming the money was paid out of the tariffs was a lie.
> 
> People speculate on different currencies.    How does it effect anyone that Warren claimed to be Native American?


Regardless of who pays the tariffs $$, it could be said that China is
"paying" for them by virtue of lost sales.  The word "pay" can have a few differnt meanings.

How did Trump say that farmers' money was paid "out of the tariffs" ?  It was paid as a result of them,.  True.

Please post something of source about >>_ "whoever is importing the goods pays the tariffs, not the nation of origin."  _


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Talk about spin.  Jeez.
> 
> No, the dollar statement could not be meant in several different ways.   When you say the dollar is the strongest its been in the history of the country, that has a very basic meaning.  It wasn't.
> 
> I guess the tariff thing could have been ignorance as to how the system works more than a lie.  Not sure that is better for Trump.


I hear you. I don't hear Trump. Do you believe in links ?

No the tariff thing is not about ignorance.  Trump meant the farmers got the $19 Billion as a result of the tariff situation. If no tariffs, no $19 Billion.  Not rocket science.

i still haven't seen a real lie from Trump in your posts, with links.


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, whoever is importing the goods pays the tariffs, not the nation of origin.
> ...



from:   Who pays Trump's tariffs, China or U.S. customers and companies? - Reuters

"But that is not how tariffs work. China’s government and companies in China do not pay tariffs directly. Tariffs are a tax on imports. They are paid by U.S.-registered firms to U.S. customs for the goods they import into the United States."


from:  What Is A Tariff And Who Pays It?

"A tariff is a tax on imported goods. Despite what the President says, it is almost always paid directly by the importer (usually a domestic firm), and never by the exporting country. Thus, if the US imposes a tariff on Chinese televisions, the duty is paid to the US Customs and Border Protection Service at the border by a US broker representing a US importer, say, Costco."


Was the Farm Aid paid out of the tariffs?    So without the tariffs the farmers would have received nothing?    Got a link for that?


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> In the post above yours I named 3.   All of which were, if I'm not mistaken, said during this summer.    None are spin.


No, not spin, but Trump has a way of talking very metaphorically with lots of interpretation.  It is not as easy to really pinpoint a lie as many people might think (in many cases)

If I said I play the mandolin, somebody might say well, you're not good enough to say that you actually play the mandolin (as opposed to just tinkering with it). So one person might say I play it. Another might say no. If the person who says no, really thinks I'm not good enough to be considered an actual mandolin player, is he telling a lie when he says I don't "play it". ?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about spin.  Jeez.
> ...



The $19 billion in aid to the farmers was passed by the HOuse on May 23rd and the Senate passed it on June 4th.  Much of that aid was due to floods in the Midwest, by hurricanes and by wildfires wildfire in CA.    Were the farmers going to suffer if the tariffs were not in place?    

$19 billion disaster aid plan passes

Relief for the farmers comes through the USDA.
Factbox: USDA's $12 billion farmer relief package - Reuters


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> from:   Who pays Trump's tariffs, China or U.S. customers and companies? - Reuters
> 
> "But that is not how tariffs work. China’s government and companies in China do not pay tariffs directly. Tariffs are a tax on imports. They are paid by U.S.-registered firms to U.S. customs for the goods they import into the United States."
> 
> ...


At least now you're adding some substance to your posts.  Good.

In the 2nd link however, author says "almost" always. So maybe in Trump's case, he's having China pay the tariffs.  Bottom line is, if you place tariffs, both the importer and the exporter "pay" in one way or another (immediate cash or sale$ reduction)


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > In the post above yours I named 3.   All of which were, if I'm not mistaken, said during this summer.    None are spin.
> ...



If you say you play the madolin, and you actually play the guitar or banjo, that would be a lie.

And do you have a link showing the farmers would have had no relief money without the tariffs?


----------



## WinterBorn (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > from:   Who pays Trump's tariffs, China or U.S. customers and companies? - Reuters
> ...



If goods are imported by another country is when the "almost" comes in.

Do you have a link showing a significant drop in sales for China?    Or are the goods sold elsewhere?


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> 
> It seem hard to fathom that Americans would vote somebody into the presidency, who clearly used lying as a way to propel herself foward in education and employment.  What would it feel like to Americans, to see this proven liar meeting with heads of state of countries from all over the world ?  I cringe at the mere thought of it.  It would be telling the world that we Americans ourselves are OK with lying, since we put a liar up front to represent us.
> 
> ...


*LOLOL

Good to know the wacky right now considers lying to be a disqualifying factor. Here's trump's lips moving....







.... which means he's lying.

He's disqualified now, right?*


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

Old Yeller said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> ...


Obama wrote no book saying he was born in Kenya.

I swear, you nuts are getting nuttier.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > In that case, what is that orange pig still doing in our White house?
> ...


*Sure .... he said his father was born in Germany.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *Good to know the wacky right now considers lying to be a disqualifying factor. Here's trump's lips moving........ which means he's lying.
> 
> He's disqualified now, right?*


Liberals all claim that Trump tells lies.  They're not as good at producing those lies, and really definitively showing them to actually be lies.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *Sure .... he said his father was born in Germany.*


No, that's NOT "Sure"

I said _"if you have some evidence" _

Just you talking isn't evidence.  Especially YOU.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *Good to know the wacky right now considers lying to be a disqualifying factor. Here's trump's lips moving........ which means he's lying.
> ...


*I already posted one which you yahoos couldn't dispute.

Here's another one ... trump said he would eliminate the debt. The debt's grown.

Here's another one ... trump said "absolutely" he would release his tax returns. Now he says he won't.

Here's another one .... claiming his inauguration crowd was larger than Obama's. Photos prove otherwise.

Here's another one ... he said Mexico would write him a check for the wall .... now we're paying for it.*


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *Sure .... he said his father was born in Germany.*
> ...


*You're fucking insane, gramps. *


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> If you say you play the madolin, and you actually play the guitar or banjo, that would be a lie.
> 
> And do you have a link showing the farmers would have had no relief money without the tariffs?


First of all, please get spelling correct.  What you said would be a lie, would NOT be a lie.  If I said I play the mandolin, and I actually play the guitar, there is no lie, because in fact, I actually play the mandolin AND the guitar, AND the fiddle, AND the harmonica.

And I don't need a link, because it is known that the farmers were paid compensation, as a result of losses emanating from the tariffs.  Not everything needs a link. Some do, some don't.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> The $19 billion in aid to the farmers was passed by the HOuse on May 23rd and the Senate passed it on June 4th.  Much of that aid was due to floods in the Midwest, by hurricanes and by wildfires wildfire in CA.    Were the farmers going to suffer if the tariffs were not in place?
> 
> $19 billion disaster aid plan passes
> 
> ...


Trump administration announces $16 billion farmer bailout plan amid China trade war

OK, I guess I was off by $3 Billion. AH, what's a measly $3 Billion ?


----------



## Care4all (Aug 23, 2019)

Sure, a person who was told by their mother and grandmother that their great grandmother was Cherokee, is a liar? 


And this person believed their family lore, is a liar?


Believed this family lore so much so. That this person had a DNA test done to prove it to all those calling her a liar.

And the DNA came back showing she had Native American blood....6 generations out, her mother's grandmother's, mother...

There was no DNA testing kits from Ancestry.com in the 1980s or the 1990s

We all believed our family lore...  I have Creek Indian in my family history/ lore...  I've been searching my family on Ancestry for nearly 2 years and I haven't found that connection yet, but I am still  hoping to find it.

Oh, and she did not get ANY of her jobs because she was native American.....

The Boston Globe sent investigators out to research THE claim and found that is not true...  She got no job, due to that....period.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


>


All you did was show Trump saying his father was born in Germany. You didn't present evidence that his father was NOT born in Germany.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


*Your delirium is worsening, gramps. Time for you to start working on your next excuse.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Care4all said:


> Sure, a person who was told by their mother and grandmother that their great grandmother was Cherokee, is a liar?
> 
> And this person believed their family lore, is a liar?
> 
> ...


If you think the American people are going to believe one word of what you just said, fine. You go with that, and nominate her. It'll be 2016 all over again.

And Native American blood ? HA HA HA.  1/1024 is what almost every white person has.  I guess you're not aware that she renounced the DNA testing, and apologized for it.  Try reading the OP link.

And oh, well we all just HAVE TO believe the Boston Globe now, don't we (when we all know she got what she got from here ethnic lying.)

And to answer your first 2 sentences, asking if she was a liar >> Yup.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *Your delirium is worsening, gramps. Time for you to start working on your next excuse.*


All that does is show that his father was born in New York.  it doesn't show that Donald Trump knew that. Could be that he thought his father was born in Germany.

I din't find out until 2 years ago (at age 71), that my maternal grandmother was born in Germany.  I always thought she was born in Denmark, same as my mother.  Turns out she emigrated from Germany to Denmark, and then to the United States.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *Your delirium is worsening, gramps. Time for you to start working on your next excuse.*
> ...


*LOLOLOLOLOL 

You're so crazy, you're actually funny.

Moron, it also says his father was born in NYC on trump's own birth certificate that he provided to the media...






Next stupid excuse... try harder, gramps.

*


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *Your delirium is worsening, gramps. Time for you to start working on your next excuse.*
> ...


_*"Could be that he thought his father was born in Germany."*_

*So before you were 71, if you said your maternal grandmother was born in Denmark, you would have been lying?*


----------



## MeBelle (Aug 23, 2019)

Wow!

The lame defense of Liz's supposed birthright really fcks us that are legitimate.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


>


Hey look......Democrat expect their leaders to be lying hypocrites.
They know that Republicans are not like Democrats. 
Republicans expect honesty. 
They use this against Republican candidates every election cycle.


----------



## sparky (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > If you say you play the madolin, and you actually play the guitar or banjo, that would be a lie.
> ...



None are so blind as those who refuse to see

~S~


----------



## Frannie (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> 
> When was the last time we had a president that told no lies?   Certainly not the current president.   Not sure about Obama (someone else help me out and save me a search), but Clinton and both George H. Bush and George W. Bush would all be disqualified.    Reagan?  Yeah, he is gone too.    Carter may be the last honest president, but that is based more on what I know about him after leaving office.


Warrens lies are based upon her delusional thinking, believing that she is an Indian is the same thing as believing she is Allah


----------



## citygator (Aug 23, 2019)

From the morons that elected a pathological liar as President. He lied about how he paid off hookers he cheated on his wife with publicly. Was it his money or Cohens?   But what you guys focus on is some claim that she made about who she’s related to?

By the way I am part Cherokee. According to Ancestry dot com I have a 6th great-grandmother who was a Cherokee. That’s like 8 or 9 generations back and .3% of my blood so I’m qualified to weigh in.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> 
> It seem hard to fathom that Americans would vote somebody into the presidency, who clearly used lying as a way to propel herself foward in education and employment.  What would it feel like to Americans, to see this proven liar meeting with heads of state of countries from all over the world ?  I cringe at the mere thought of it.  It would be telling the world that we Americans ourselves are OK with lying, since we put a liar up front to represent us.
> 
> ...


How did Warren lie about having Native American blood?   She's done her DNA and it's there.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Then you need to be working to remove the current occupant of the White House.   Warren told one, that I know of, and has since apologized.   The list of Trump's lies is long indeed.
> ...


A cultist will never find fault in their cult leader.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> 
> When was the last time we had a president that told no lies?   Certainly not the current president.   Not sure about Obama (someone else help me out and save me a search), but Clinton and both George H. Bush and George W. Bush would all be disqualified.    Reagan?  Yeah, he is gone too.    Carter may be the last honest president, but that is based more on what I know about him after leaving office.





WinterBorn said:


> Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president?? Really?



Are you really claiming you’ll vote for someone who lies?  Really?

Touché.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 23, 2019)

Woody Wilson.....


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> ...


You haven't proven she lied.


----------



## Nosmo King (Aug 23, 2019)

We need an impeccably honest person as president!  Someone like Donald Trump!


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 23, 2019)

Her claim of ancestry is plausible. Misguided perhaps. Politically costly for sure.


----------



## Jets (Aug 23, 2019)

If Sen Warren wins the nomination that debate with President Trump will be a hoot.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *Moron, it also says his father was born in NYC on trump's own birth certificate that he provided to the media...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA.  What's the matter Fauny,...  Not getting enough sleep ?  That doesn't add anything more than your last post about the birth certificate, which I *already addressed.  *I never disputed that his father was born in New York. Can you read ?

So now, you revert back to where you where in your post # 44, which I addressed in my post # 46, as if all that never happened.  This is why you're a worthless poster, Faun.  It's because you're totally phony.  You're not on the level. 

You pretend things are going in the thread how you want them to be, BUT THEY'RE NOT.  You're a complete waste of everybody's time.  Take up crossword puzzles. You might have some success there.  Pheeeeew!  (high-pitched whistle; eye's rolling around in head; 

See Post # 46.

PS - the name calling doesn't help you one iota.  In USMB, you are judged on substance, not sophomoric style.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> 
> It seem hard to fathom that Americans would vote somebody into the presidency, who clearly used lying as a way to propel herself foward in education and employment.  What would it feel like to Americans, to see this proven liar meeting with heads of state of countries from all over the world ?  I cringe at the mere thought of it.  It would be telling the world that we Americans ourselves are OK with lying, since we put a liar up front to represent us.
> 
> ...


Her lying is a concern, but her policies are the real danger.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> 
> When was the last time we had a president that told no lies?   Certainly not the current president.   Not sure about Obama (someone else help me out and save me a search), but Clinton and both George H. Bush and George W. Bush would all be disqualified.    Reagan?  Yeah, he is gone too.    Carter may be the last honest president, but that is based more on what I know about him after leaving office.


Funny, Carter did not lie and to some degree, THAT cost him. Lying has a place and must be used wisely.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> _*"Could be that he thought his father was born in Germany."*_
> 
> *So before you were 71, if you said your maternal grandmother was born in Denmark, you would have been lying?*


Having trouble figuring out simple concepts, I see. 

Of course I would NOT have been lying, just as Trump would NOT be lying, if he said his father was born in Germany, if not realizing his father wasn't born there.

You ask dumb questions.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *Moron, it also says his father was born in NYC on trump's own birth certificate that he provided to the media...
> ...


*LOLOL 

You poor thing. Now you're claiming in his entire life, trump never looked at his own birth certificate? The one he personally turned over to the media?



All you prove is there is no limit to how much you let trump fuck you.*


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > _*"Could be that he thought his father was born in Germany."*_
> ...


*Great, thanks for admitting Elizabeth Warren wasn't lying when she claimed Native American heritage.

*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Agit8r said:


> Her claim of ancestry is plausible. Misguided perhaps. Politically costly for sure.


No, it's not the slightest bit plausible.  She lied about it, to use racist methodology in hiring to her advantage, to propel herself forward, thereby being completely unfair to all those she competed with, who told the truth that they were caucasion, just like her.

On top of that, after that mess of racism she engaged in (when it was advantageous to her), she now hypocritically, calls Trump a racist, without any "plausible" reason for doing so.

And then she expect that by apologizing, that makes everything OK again.  Tell that to the honest people she competed against, who played by the rules, told the truth, and thus, didn't get the job and career that she got.

Apologies are designed for the benefit of the apologizer, not the victim.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Do you not understand that none of that matters? She lied. So what? They all lied to get where they are, and they’ll will keep on lying.
> ...


So who are you planning on voting for, because it sure couldn't be Trump.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Her claim of ancestry is plausible. Misguided perhaps. Politically costly for sure.
> ...


*Nope, she didn't lie. You said so yourself. You said repeating something that is not true is not a lie if you believed what you repeated is true.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *Great, thanks for admitting Elizabeth Warren wasn't lying when she claimed Native American heritage.
> *


That *makes no sense* at all Faun. We were talking about Trump NOT knowing , and me NOT knowing. Elizabeth Warren *knew* she wasn't American Indian, when she lied about it.  There's no correlation.

In your case, I'm not sure if you're lying about this right now, or if you're just so lost on all of this, you can't put it all together.

I think I suggested before that you see a psychiatrist.  Do that.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *Nope, she didn't lie. You said so yourself. You said repeating something that is not true is not a lie if you believed what you repeated is true.*


But she DIDN'T believe it, fool.  You are doing a great job of making a fool out of yourself here.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

OldLady said:


> So who are you planning on voting for, because it sure couldn't be Trump.


It sure could be, and sure is.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *Nope, she didn't lie. You said so yourself. You said repeating something that is not true is not a lie if you believed what you repeated is true.*
> ...


*LOL 

Oh? Let's see your evidence she didn't believe it...*


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *Great, thanks for admitting Elizabeth Warren wasn't lying when she claimed Native American heritage.
> ...


*You're spout nonsense over which you have no evidence. You're claiming trump didn't know where his father was born despite it stating where he was born on a document trump handled.  And youyou claiming Warren didn't believe she had Native American heritage in her lineage when you have no proof you're not hallucinating that too.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *
> You poor thing. Now you're claiming in his entire life, trump never looked at his own birth certificate? The one he personally turned over to the media?
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't claim that, but maybe he NEVER DID look at it. I looked at mine a couple of times, and I was born in New York City, same as Trump, and the same year too (1946), and I never noticed anything on it about either of my parents.  So ?

Hate to tell you this Faun, but you're getting nowhere in this thread.  I'll give you E for effort though.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 23, 2019)

You folks won't read this, but there is no evidence that listing Native American heritage got her a $350,000 job.

She had always been told she had Cherokee/Delaware ancestors and like most people, she believed what her family had always told her.  Do most people go hunting out their genealogical trees before saying "I'm Italian" or "I'm English?"
The facts: Elizabeth Warren and her Native American ties


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *
> Oh? Let's see your evidence she didn't believe it...*


She apologized afterward you damn fool, admitting it was just a ruse.. You don't even know the basic facts of this scenario.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

OldLady said:


> You folks won't read this, but there is no evidence that listing Native American heritage got her a $350,000 job.
> 
> She had always been told she had Cherokee/Delaware ancestors and like most people, she believed what her family had always told her.  Do most people go hunting out their genealogical trees before saying "I'm Italian" or "I'm English?"
> The facts: Elizabeth Warren and her Native American ties


Oh bullshit, she knew damn well she was not Cherokee or any other kind of Indian, and after securing her tenure at the university, she stopped listing herself as American Indian, when that lie was no longer of any use to her.  Try reading the OP and its link, before posting.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *Great, thanks for admitting Elizabeth Warren wasn't lying when she claimed Native American heritage.
> ...


_Elizabeth Warren *knew* she wasn't American Indian_
There's no doubt she took advantage of the "fact" that she had some N.A. ancestry, BUT she does, in fact, have it based on the DNA results.  Most likely gr-gr grandmother who lived in Indian Territory and is listed in different places as Indian and as white.  This is the individual the family always said was Cherokee, and that woman was probably mixed race (accounting for the different listings), so the % DNA is lower than if she had been pure N.A., which is and was not as common as people might think.

Anyway, there is absolutely no basis for your statement that she knew she wasn't American Indian.  She not only believed she was, she also does have that ancestry.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *You're spout nonsense over which you have no evidence. You're claiming trump didn't know where his father was born despite it stating where he was born on a document trump handled.  And youyou claiming Warren didn't believe she had Native American heritage in her lineage when you have no proof you're not hallucinating that too.*


Wow. You're posts are a mess, dude.  Let's clean up >>

1.  I did NOT claim Trump didn't know where his father was born. I said >> _"*Could be *that he thought his father was born in Germany."  That's a conjecture, not a claim. _You know the difference ?

2.  As I said, regardless of what it says on the document, yes it could be that Trump did not know where his father was born (some people need to be told twice) 

3.  The proof that Warren didn't believe she was an A. Indian, is that she only used the title when it benefitted her. Other times she calimed toi be white.  You also didn't read the OP and its link, or your the world's lousiest reader.

Strike 1……..Strike 2...…...Strike 3..  Next batter.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*LOL 

You're fucking senile, gramps. 

She apologized for being mistaken and any harm it caused. She never admitted it was a ruse. That would be like you telling people your maternal grandmother was born Denmark and then apologizing for being wrong after learning she wasn't.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

OldLady said:


> There's no doubt she took advantage of the "fact" that she had some N.A. ancestry, BUT she does, in fact, have it based on the DNA results.  Most likely gr-gr grandmother who lived in Indian Territory and is listed in different places as Indian and as white.  This is the individual the family always said was Cherokee, and that woman was probably mixed race (accounting for the different listings), so the % DNA is lower than if she had been pure N.A., which is and was not as common as people might think.
> 
> Anyway, there is absolutely no basis for your statement that she knew she wasn't American Indian.  She not only believed she was, she also does have that ancestry.


FALSE!  As my old physics professor once said >> * "Qualitatives measures are created by Quantitative measures." * If you have two 8 oz. glasses of water and arsenic, one having one drop of arsenic, and the other a full eyedropper of arsenic, you have one glass of water you can drink, and the other a poison that will kill you if you drink it.  Get it ?

You're not going to snow anybody here, to call Warren an Indian. We're not fools.

Warren herself has admitted (and apologized) that she is NOT American Indian. She has issued a full confession about it.

Anthropologists familiar with this case have noted that if every white American were DNA tested, most would show 1/1024 (ie. 0.0009%) or more, American Indian ancestry.  To call Warren American Indian, is preposterous, and she has admitted it herself. You just don't keep up with the issue.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *
> She apologized for being mistaken and any harm it caused. She never admitted it was a ruse. That would be like you telling people your maternal grandmother was born Denmark and then apologizing for being wrong after learning she wasn't.*


"Mistaken" ?  HA HA HA.  She used the ruse when it was profitable to her, and abandoned it when it wasn't.

 You're not going to snow anybody here either.

 Back to the crossword puzzle for you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *You're spout nonsense over which you have no evidence. You're claiming trump didn't know where his father was born despite it stating where he was born on a document trump handled.  And youyou claiming Warren didn't believe she had Native American heritage in her lineage when you have no proof you're not hallucinating that too.*
> ...


*LOL 

Then why did trump write in his book his father was born in New Jersey?
*
_I’m fortunate that my father was content to stay with what he knew and did so well. That left me free to make my mark in Manhattan, Even so, I never forgot the lessons I learned at my father’s side. His story is classic Horatio Alger. Fred Trump was born in New Jersey in 1905, His father, who came here from Sweden as a child, owned a moderately successful restaurant, but he was also a hard liver and a hard drinker, and he died when my father was eleven years old._​


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


*You poor thing, bless your heart. You have no evidence of any of that.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Her lying is a concern, but her policies are the real danger.


That's true, but this thread is more about electability, and how Elizabeth Warren's is damaged severely.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Do you have a link showing a significant drop in sales for China?    Or are the goods sold elsewhere?


The trade war is young yet.  Never judge an artist's painting until it is finished.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *I already posted one which you yahoos couldn't dispute.
> 
> Here's another one ... trump said he would eliminate the debt. The debt's grown.
> 
> ...


1.  Trump's terms are not over yet. He may still eliminate the debt.

2.   He may still release his tax returns.

3.  If his crowd was smaller, he simply may have been in error. That's not a lie.
BTW, if his crowd was smaller, it might have been due to the inauguration being on a Friday, when his people were AT WORK, unlike Obama's welfare leeches.

4.  Mexico will pay for the wall after it is built.  If a plumber comes to your house and does work, do you pay him in advance or after the work is done ?

Sorry, but as is the case with many liberals claiming Trump has lied, you also have failed to show that.  Try again.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> The word "pay" can have a few differnt meanings.


Like Mexico will PAY for it?????


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Like Mexico will PAY for it?????


They can't NOT pay for it.

They will pay voluntarily or involuntarily.















https://www.washingtonpost.com/poli...196314-fa7c-11e5-80e4-c381214de1a3_story.html


----------



## OldLady (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > There's no doubt she took advantage of the "fact" that she had some N.A. ancestry, BUT she does, in fact, have it based on the DNA results.  Most likely gr-gr grandmother who lived in Indian Territory and is listed in different places as Indian and as white.  This is the individual the family always said was Cherokee, and that woman was probably mixed race (accounting for the different listings), so the % DNA is lower than if she had been pure N.A., which is and was not as common as people might think.
> ...


I've read Elizabeth Warren's apology, and she didn't ever say she didn't have a native American ancestor.  She said that there is more to being Native American than just a drop of blood; to be Native American you are part of that culture.  She admits she never was part of the Native culture, although she was (and still is) kinda proud of it, I'll bet.

You're never going to vote for a Democrat anyway, so why are you belaboring this point so?  This is such old news it's really getting boring.   Is that all you got on her?  Because if that is it, buddy, she could end up at 1600 Pennsylvania.


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Like Mexico will PAY for it?????
> ...


When exactly did that go into effect, show link please.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> When exactly did that go into effect, show link please.


Not "did", does.  Payment is done AFTER work is finished, not in advance.  Why do I have to even say this ?


----------



## edthecynic (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > When exactly did that go into effect, show link please.
> ...


Yes "DID" the letter you posted from pathological liar Tramp said "ON DAY 1." We are now over 900 days in.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > Her claim of ancestry is plausible. Misguided perhaps. Politically costly for sure.
> ...



A lot of supposed Cherokees have Europeanish markers in their DNA. Was it from admixture with recent Europeans. Maybe. Was it because Native Americans came from Central Asia, just like the Indo-Europeans did? And of course like markers select out more readily than different ones, as with all genetic mutations. We'll probably know someday.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

edthecynic said:


> Yes "DID" the letter you posted from pathological liar Tramp said "ON DAY 1." We are now over 900 days in.


I'm not sure what Trump meant by day 1, day 2, day 3, or if he's talking in metaphors again, but as I said, payment are generally done after a job is dine, not before.  How many workers get paid at the START of a 40 hour week ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Yes "DID" the letter you posted from pathological liar Tramp said "ON DAY 1." We are now over 900 days in.
> ...


*On a construction job? ⅓ up front, ⅓ during the job, final ⅓ upon completion.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *On a construction job? ⅓ up front, ⅓ during the job, final ⅓ upon completion.*


I worked in construction. I got paid after waiting 2 weeks, beyond the last day worked, same as most any other job.

Hey Faun, you're cool with the death penalty now right?  That's the way it's showing up in that other thread. >>>

DOJ Restarting Federal Executions


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *On a construction job? ⅓ up front, ⅓ during the job, final ⅓ upon completion.*
> ...


*Construction workers may not get paid on that schedule, but construction companies do. They don't even start the job until they get some money in hand.

As far as that other thread, I never posted on it. That you think I did is merely more evidence of your senility.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 25, 2019)

Faun said:


> *As far as that other thread, I never posted on it. That you think I did is merely more evidence of your senility.*


I didn't think you posted in it, and there's no reason for to think that I thought you did.  But you not posting in it tells me that you're OK with the death penalty.

 Last time I looked, not one liberal had posted in that thread. They all are OK with the death penalty. Nobody is against it now.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *As far as that other thread, I never posted on it. That you think I did is merely more evidence of your senility.*
> ...


*You're completely senile, gramps.  There's no turning back no.*


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2019)

Faun said:


> *You're completely senile, gramps.  There's no turning back no.*


You're saying you oppose the DP ?

Note: Slight increase in Death Penalty support from 2017 to 2018.  Last count >> 56% in favor. (remember it's mostly Democrats who answer polls, so if Ds and Rs responded equally, the true % would be higher)

Death Penalty


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2019)

protectionist said:


> It seem hard to fathom that Americans would vote somebody into the presidenc


Are you joking? We elected Trump. He lowered the bar so low that nobody can fall under it, now.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Are you joking? We elected Trump. He lowered the bar so low that nobody can fall under it, now.


He raised it above every other past president. Lowest unemployment in US history for blacks, Hispanics, and disabled. Lowest unemployment for women in 60 years. 3.7% overall - very low, Highest median wage in US history. More Americans working than ever before. Stable high GDPs, etc

You've been watching CNN.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 26, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Are you joking? We elected Trump. He lowered the bar so low that nobody can fall under it, now.
> ...


You, sir, are delusional.


----------



## protectionist (Aug 26, 2019)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You, sir, are delusional.


I notice you didn't quote my whole post. Running away from the facts ? That would be* your* delusion.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > *You're completely senile, gramps.  There's no turning back no.*
> ...


*That has nothing with this thread, gramps. Take your metamucil and have a nap.*


----------



## Zorro! (Sep 19, 2019)

HILLARY 2.0: Elizabeth Warren’s war on men is an insulting, losing strategy.

To be honest, it’s more like Hillary 1.1: Rich, blonde, woke feminist who lies about her heritage is here to put men in their place. Not even a full update.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> 
> It seem hard to fathom that Americans would vote somebody into the presidency, who clearly used lying as a way to propel herself foward in education and employment.  What would it feel like to Americans, to see this proven liar meeting with heads of state of countries from all over the world ?  I cringe at the mere thought of it.  It would be telling the world that we Americans ourselves are OK with lying, since we put a liar up front to represent us.
> 
> ...


Liz Warren is Native American as proved by DNA


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 19, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> 
> When was the last time we had a president that told no lies?   Certainly not the current president.   Not sure about Obama (someone else help me out and save me a search), but Clinton and both George H. Bush and George W. Bush would all be disqualified.    Reagan?  Yeah, he is gone too.    Carter may be the last honest president, but that is based more on what I know about him after leaving office.




Its not so much she lies, but that she is such a phony.

Her lies go to the very basis of who she is.

The fact is that Mrs. Warren is a rich, snooty Bostonian broad- a latter day Margaret Drysdale.   And that's fine.

But she should be who she is, not an Indian Squaw who drinks Coors Light out of a can.


Compare and contrast with Donald J. Trump.   A New Yorker proud of his billionaire heritage, he openly accepts it in his official theme song even.


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 19, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> ...




I'm 5 times as Jewish by the same DNA test as Ms. Warren is a squaw, about 1/2 of 1% Ashkenazi Jewish.

I think it would be improper for me to start wearing a yarmulke and applying for a position with the Learned Elders of Zion on that basis.

Even though I'd have 5 times as much justification to do so.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > protectionist said:
> ...


She claimed to have Native American blood

She did


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Sep 19, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> ...



Oh, I agree that is his only driving factor.  But according to the NY Federal Courts, they have a nice place for him to live when he leaves office after they seize all his holdings under the Rico act.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 23, 2019)

Faun said:


> *That has nothing with this thread, gramps. Take your metamucil and have a nap.*


WRONG!  Elizabeth Warren has a stated position on the death penalty. She's against it.  Can't you get anything right ?


----------



## protectionist (Sep 23, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> She claimed to have Native American blood
> 
> She did


She did not.  Qualitative measures are created by quantitative measures.  She LIED.
The American people will never allow someone like this to become POTUS.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Sep 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> She LIED.
> The American people will never allow someone like this to become POTUS


Hahahahaha.....I do love me some irony...


----------



## jillian (Sep 23, 2019)

protectionist said:


> Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> 
> It seem hard to fathom that Americans would vote somebody into the presidency, who clearly used lying as a way to propel herself foward in education and employment.  What would it feel like to Americans, to see this proven liar meeting with heads of state of countries from all over the world ?  I cringe at the mere thought of it.  It would be telling the world that we Americans ourselves are OK with lying, since we put a liar up front to represent us.
> 
> ...


You keep telling yourself that, psycho boy


----------



## protectionist (Sep 23, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> In that case, what is that orange pig still doing in our White house?


Cleaning up the lies of the former administration, Hillary, Comey, etc


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 23, 2019)

jillian said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> > Elizabeth Warren may not be the pathological liar that Hillary Clinton has been all her life, but Warren does have a lying handicap that goes way back, which is POTUS disqualifying.  She lied about being an American Indian, to help herself get employment, listing herself as that minority, in professional directories commonly used by recruiters. So would Democrats nominate yet another unelectable person again, just because they like the idea of a woman becoming president ?  They'll be pretty dumb if they do.
> ...





I don't know how the people will vote next year.

But the contrast between the phony squaw Pocahontas and Donald J. Trump is the sharpest ever in a presidential election.

Warren is a phony.   And not just her phony Squaw heritage.  She doesn't go to the refrigerator for a can of beer, she isn't relatable at all to the common man regardless of her phony instagrams.

She is actually a rich Bostonian broad looking up her nose at everyone.

That's fine, people would accept that, but she should be true to herself.


OTOH, Trump is a NYC Billionaire, and is proud of his heritage.  He doesn't shirk from the fact he is filthy rich, Indeed he's proud of it.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 23, 2019)

jillian said:


> You keep telling yourself that, psycho boy


I don't tell myself anything but the truth.  If you can't accept it, not my problem, lost girl.

But now that Biden is totally out of the race, if you want to run this jerk for president, please do.  Few people are going to vote for her.  Not many American Indians left these days, and I'm not sure if they're American citizens anyway.


----------



## MAGAman (Sep 30, 2019)

protectionist said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you really claiming that lying disqualifies someone from being president??    Really?
> ...


Must be a new rule


----------

